# Profinet IE/PB Link



## nc_michael (11 Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe vier S7-300 Station die über Profibus vernetzt sind. Diese sollen nun über Profinet mit anderen Anlagenteilen (S7-300 Station) vernetzt werden um Daten auszutauschen.

Als Koppelung zwischen Profibus DP und Profinet wollte ich ein IE/PB Link Modul nehmen.

Meine Frage wäre nun in welchen Punkten sich die beiden angeboten Module 


- IE/PB Link 
- IE/PB Link PN IO 

unterscheiden, mal abgesehen vom Preis. 

Danke !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

nc_michael schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vier S7-300 Station die über Profibus vernetzt sind. Diese sollen nun über Profinet mit anderen Anlagenteilen (S7-300 Station) vernetzt werden um Daten auszutauschen.
> 
> ...



Das "PN" steht für *P*rofi*N*et...
und das wolltes du doch, oder ?


----------



## Maxl (11 Dezember 2006)

nc_michael schrieb:


> ich habe vier S7-300 Station die über Profibus vernetzt sind. Diese sollen nun über Profinet mit anderen Anlagenteilen (S7-300 Station) vernetzt werden um Daten auszutauschen.
> 
> Als Koppelung zwischen Profibus DP und Profinet wollte ich ein IE/PB Link Modul nehmen.
> 
> ...


 
Beide Geräte unterstützen das Datensatz-Routing (was Du vermutlich nutzen möchtest).
Die PN IO-Variante unterstützt zusätzlich die Anbindung von Profibus-DP Slaves an einen Profinet-IO Controller (z.B. 317-PN/DP).

Wenn Du genauer Angaben zur bestehenden Profibus-Vernutzung machst, und was Du genau vor hast, kann ich eventuell weitere Tips geben, denn die IE/PB-Links sind etwas mit vorsicht zu genießen.
Die lassen sich nur bei bestimmten Verbingstypen einsetzen.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## nc_michael (12 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten, ich habe mal aufgezeichnet wie mein Netzwerk vermutlich aussehen soll. 


Über die Profinet Verbindung sollen z.B. auf dem Touchpanel 2 Anlagenteile aus der Anlage 1 visualisiert werden. Ebenso soll es möglich sein vom Touchpanel 1 auf die am Profinet hängenden weiteren Stationen zuzugreifen. Zwischen den Stationen müssen zusätzlich zu den Visualisierungsdaten noch Teile von Datenbausteinen ausgetauscht werden. Am Profibus selber hängen nur S7-300 Stationen und ET200´s.

In einer Siemens-Beschreibung hatte ich mal gelesen das auch die 
CPU 315 2DP/PN das Proxy-Konzept unterstützt. Könnte man die S7-Stationen die am Profibus hängen dann auch über diesen Weg an Profinet anbinden.


----------



## Maxl (12 Dezember 2006)

nc_michael schrieb:


> Über die Profinet Verbindung sollen z.B. auf dem Touchpanel 2 Anlagenteile aus der Anlage 1 visualisiert werden. Ebenso soll es möglich sein vom Touchpanel 1 auf die am Profinet hängenden weiteren Stationen zuzugreifen.


Das sollte auf jeden Fall möglich sein.



nc_michael schrieb:


> Zwischen den Stationen müssen zusätzlich zu den Visualisierungsdaten noch Teile von Datenbausteinen ausgetauscht werden. Am Profibus selber hängen nur S7-300 Stationen und ET200´s.


Hier wird es schwieriger. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Deine S7-300 Stationen jeweils Master sind und auf Slaves zugreifen, und untereinander über Master/Master-Kommunikation (mit SFBs)kommunizieren?
Sind in den S7-300 Stationen keine CP343-5 vorhanden, dürfte es aber schwierig werden, Verbindungen über den IE/PB-Link hinweg zu projektieren.



nc_michael schrieb:


> In einer Siemens-Beschreibung hatte ich mal gelesen das auch die CPU 315 2DP/PN das Proxy-Konzept unterstützt. Könnte man die S7-Stationen die am Profibus hängen dann auch über diesen Weg an Profinet anbinden.


 Prinzipiell sollte hier zwischen einer 315-2PN/DP und dem IE/PB-Link kein Unterschied sein. Bedenkte aber, dass die zusätzliche Routing-Arbeit einiges an Ressourcen frisst. Das wird sich entweder in einer Erhöhung der Zykluszeit bemerkbar machen, oder die Kommunikation wird sehr langsam sein.


Wie gesagt, ich genieße die IE/PB-Links sehr mit Vorsicht. Das Ethernet/Profinet-Gateway hört sich auf den ersten Blick fein an - es kann aber nicht viel. Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher die Profibus-Stationen jeweils mit einem CP343-1 Lean ausrüsten. Das kostet zwar kurzfristig etwas mehr - auf Dauer wird es aber weniger Probleme machen (und auch schneller sein).


mfg
Maxl


----------



## nc_michael (17 Dezember 2006)

Eine Frage ist mir allerdings noch offen geblieben, Wenn ich in mein Profibusnetz einen IE/PB Link einbaue muss dieser ja als Master arbeiten. Ich habe allerdings ja schon eine S7-Station die im Profibus als Master austritt. Funktioniert das ganze dann auch noch mit Multimasterbetrieb? 

Und kann ich dann von einer S7-Station auf der Profinet - Seite auf jeden Profibus Teilnehmer z.B. mit den Funktionen Put/Get zugreifen, um z.B. Teile von Datenbausteinen zu übertragen ? 

Ich denke es wäre auf jeden Fall besser den IE/PB Link zu kaufen da er ja auch noch die Möglichkeit bietet Profinet CBA mal zu benutzen. 

Zudem möchte ich ja keine I/O Signale von den Profibus-Stationen abfragen, sondern ehr Teile von Datenbausteinen austauschen und die Profibus-Stationen für HMI auf der Profinet-Seite zugänglich machen. 

Schönen Sonntag noch ! Danke !


----------



## nc_michael (10 Januar 2007)

Hallo

Ich hab noch mal einiges mit Profinet probiert, kurz noch mal mein Problem. 

In meiner Anlage sind verschiedene S7-300 Stationen untereinander mit Profibus vernetzt. 

Über ein Visualisierungssystem ( Panel / Leitrechner ) möchte ich Daten mit den Stationen austauschen. Das Visualisierungssystem soll über Profinet an die bestehende Anlage angekoppelt werden.

Hierzu hatte ich mir vorgestellt eine der CPU´s gegen eine CPU 315 2PN/DP auszutauschen.
Leider hat es bisher noch nicht funktioniert, dass ich vom Visualisierung her auf eine am Profibus hängende Stationen zugreifen konnte. 
Hat so was von euch schon mal jemand gemacht, wäre es möglich die Daten der anderen SPS-Stationen die über Profibus mit dieser verbunden sind abzufragen?
Mir scheint so als könnte man die Proxy-Funktionalität der CPU 315 2PN/DP nur für Profinet CBA nutzen. 
Die zu erst favorisierte Variante mit dem IE/PB-Link hatte ich etwas zurückgestellt, da ich das Geld nicht umsonst ausgeben wollte!  
Danke


----------

